# I defended my Master's thesis on Warsaw university



## jasion (Oct 14, 2009)

25.09.2009 I defended my Master's thesis on Warsaw University Institute of History. Subject was: The reaction of the United States of America to low-intensity conflicts on the example of Iran's crisis (1979-1981) and Operation Earnest Will (1987-1988). My big personal success!!!


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 14, 2009)

Now what?  ;)

And...

Will you be translating it into English for us uncivilized (non Polish reading folk) to digest? :)

LL


----------



## jasion (Oct 14, 2009)

:) Not now. Now i'm looking for a job.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 14, 2009)

jasion said:


> :) Not now. Now i'm looking for a job.



Jobs are good.  What does your Masters degree get ya in the way of a job?

Over here, a lot of Masters get ya minimum wage... 

LL


----------



## jasion (Oct 14, 2009)

Its Poland. Job is a luxury here, specially for military history guys.


----------



## LibraryLady (Oct 14, 2009)

jasion said:


> Its Poland. Job is a luxury here, specially for history guys.



Best wishes on that job hunt.  

LL


----------



## AMRUSMCR (Oct 14, 2009)

Congrats and best of luck!


----------



## Gypsy (Oct 14, 2009)

Good for you!  Best of luck finding a great job for yourself.


----------



## 8'Duece (Oct 15, 2009)

LibraryLady said:


> Jobs are good.  What does your Masters degree get ya in the way of a job?
> 
> Over here, a lot of Masters get ya minimum wage...
> 
> LL



Ain't that the truth ?  


After I finished my Masters in Business, I still had the same title, the same income (dependent on my performance/commissions) and the same office with old furniture. 

And, it's not like anyone cares that you can put it on your stationary and business cards. :confused:

I suppose If I wanted to teach at the college level I could, but that was never my thing.


----------



## Ravage (Oct 18, 2009)

Good job ! Allthough this is not Special Ops


----------



## Typhoon (Oct 19, 2009)

Congrats on successfully defending your thesis. If you cannot find a job perhaps you can find one here as there are many Polish immigrants living in this A.O. (Nie Movie dobze po Polsku! )


----------



## jasion (Oct 21, 2009)

What is A.O.?


----------



## Ravage (Oct 21, 2009)

Area of Operations :)


----------



## jasion (Oct 23, 2009)

Finally. I have a job. I will be the chief librarian at the language school.:)


----------

